# any Mexico GPS experts out there???



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

After many years of driving all over Mexico with paper maps I have decided to purchase a GPS for my auto, my problem is there are thousands of GPS devices on the market but few maps of the whole country of Mexico ( Cabo to Cancun) ...I believe I have the make and model of GPS ( Garmin 255w ) I will buy but what map could I get that is similar to maps of the USA and Canada? Thanks in advance, Rick


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Cars in Mexico aren't sold with GPS devices for a very good reason; coverage is minimal, mostly main routes without much other detail. Major cities are covered to some extent, but there is nothing near the detail of the GPS mapping of the USA.
We depend on Guia Roji's Gran Atlas and city maps, as needed.


----------



## masmgt (Feb 19, 2009)

*GPS in Mexico*

I use a GPS in and around Guadalajara. It is not perfect, but it usually will get you from here to there. Better than trying to go by the mostly nonexistent street signs!

Garmin has a GPS map of Mexico that is pretty good, City navigator Mexico. I have 2008, but a newer version may be out. There is also the Mexico GPS Atlas from BiciMapas.com.mx. I have 2007, which is spotty in Guad. I have ordered 2010, but not yet received it. Both work on a Nuvi.

I route in Mapsource before I go to a new place, then download the route to my 750.


----------

